# Pet skinks and dragons slowing down yet ?



## nuttylizardguy (Mar 14, 2019)

My older water skink and my bearded dragon are very lazy and not taking as much food lately. Still basking a bit each day , and the skinks are still drinking daily.
Noticed the wild skinks are still around but not as active as well.

Location coastal Nth NSW.

Anyone else's adult pet skinks & dragons loosing interest in eating much in the last few weeks.


----------



## Krinchley (Mar 15, 2019)

I'm in Melbs and my BD has definitely started to stop for the winter. Barely touching her salad, refusing any and all insects... glad she isn't the only one.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Mar 15, 2019)

No slowing down with outdoor skinks in seqld.

Earlier in the week we had unprecedented hot weather for March. At my place i had 3 days in a row of 40C or higher. The nearest Bom site to me is Amberley, it broke their all time March temp by more than 2 degrees, that site has records going back to 1927. (Bring on the climate change election I say!!!).

Most of my stuff goes crepuscular with temps like this.


----------



## Hoplo (Mar 15, 2019)

RoryBreaker said:


> No slowing down with outdoor skinks in seqld.
> 
> Earlier in the week we had unprecedented hot weather for March. At my place i had 3 days in a row of 40C or higher. The nearest Bom site to me is Amberley, it broke their all time March temp by more than 2 degrees, that site has records going back to 1927. (Bring on the climate change election I say!!!).
> 
> Most of my stuff goes crepuscular with temps like this.





If you haven't had drama's with those black tubs heating up in these past weeks i don't think you ever will!


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Mar 16, 2019)

Had to run the aircon in reverse cycle mode overnight for the last week or so, been getting cold overnight here. Actually cold wet and miserable here today (19 degC , overcast and drizzly) so running the aircon on heat mode today.

Wont be hatching more silkworm eggs for a few months , no point as the bearded dragons and bluetongues wont be interested in eating them. I still have plenty of crickets , superworms, mealworms and BSFL to keep my dragons and skinks supplied with live protein.

Reduced my photoperiod by 1 hour for now ( on 6:30am , off 9pm ).


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 18, 2019)

Yep and my Flavi is snoozing more than usual but still taking food.

Daylight savings is over very soon too and that is usually when I change my timers to mimic daylight hours.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Mar 20, 2019)

I've noticed that some of my carpet pythons are beginning to slow down, but my skinks are still going strong for the moment. Last year in winter they were still basking and feeding, although less regularly. On some days when it was raining and absolutely freezing I didn't turn on the heating at all, and yet the skinks would still climb onto their rocks to bask. After a few hours of waiting expectantly for the "sun" to turn on they would give up and sleep for the rest of the day. I'm located near Albany in Western Australia and it certainly gets very cold during winter.


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Mar 20, 2019)

So the question is --- for an adult bearded dragon, how long should I let my big girl fast before it's an indication that there's something wrong ?

Keep offering the live insects and salad ?

Only things that she wanted today were water - given a few drops at a time , and one mealworm ( worth a try in case she was bored with crickets ).
Spat out the bits of buk choi yesterday - zero interest in her salad for a while now, and she's been only eating a few crickets per day for a couple of weeks and his has been under sufferance..


----------



## Krinchley (Mar 20, 2019)

I with I could get my girl to eat anything! Haha. It's been over a week now


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 20, 2019)

nuttylizardguy said:


> Had to run the aircon in reverse cycle mode overnight for the last week or so, been getting cold overnight here. Actually cold wet and miserable here today (19 degC , overcast and drizzly) so running the aircon on heat mode today.
> 
> Wont be hatching more silkworm eggs for a few months , no point as the bearded dragons and bluetongues wont be interested in eating them. I still have plenty of crickets , superworms, mealworms and BSFL to keep my dragons and skinks supplied with live protein.
> 
> Reduced my photoperiod by 1 hour for now ( on 6:30am , off 9pm ).


REALLY? you have your lights on till 9PM? My lights are all off by 7-7.30. Even in summer the sun is gone by 8.30


----------



## Benno87 (Mar 20, 2019)

My brothers beardie eats all year round in an outdoor un-heated bird aviary


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Mar 21, 2019)

Krinchley said:


> I with I could get my girl to eat anything! Haha. It's been over a week now



She gave me a present tonight …. it had been 4 days since her last , so was pleased , nice white urates, nice well formed soft poo.

Gone through the bearded dragon helpchart (see this http://sarahsbeardeddragonrescue.blogspot.com/2013/09/ ) , I think she's just slowing down , or she's noticed I've stopped offering her daily silkworm to her and she's not amused.

I guess if she decides to go down for a several weeks (brumation) since she's pooed and doesn't have much in her gut (food wise) , and so long as I provide her with a drink at least once a week (and offer her something to snack on) then she'll be fine.
Maybe I'm just being a worrywart.


----------



## DaisyDee (Mar 21, 2019)

All my scale babies are slowing down (Armidale nsw) but its actually later than usual for my beardie. Last year he was down early april


----------



## Tobe404 (Mar 27, 2019)

Pythons all still took food about a week ago. Indoors.
Yellow Spotted Monitor took a feed just today. Outdoors.
All still seem fairly active. Dare say it wont be long before they all start slowing down though.

Going to be a bit of a stressfest over Winter though, as with the Yellow Spotted Monitor, it'll be the first Reptile I've kept outdoors in a LONG time.


----------

